# Regali di Natale



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2022)

Voi cosa vorreste di regalo?
Idee serie, non una notte con Brad o Charlize...


----------



## omicron (27 Novembre 2022)

La slowcooker 
Un nuovo autoradio 
Libri (ne ho un sacco nel carrello Amazon)
Vestiti
Accessori 
Scarpe
Trucchi
Profumo
Gioielli
Buono dalla parrucchiera
Buono dall’estetista
E anche altro che ora non mi viene in mente subito


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Novembre 2022)

Serenità ..
E ...salute...
Quello che basta per vivere . 
Poi ok se ci fosse anche un amore folle... sarebbe tutto perfetto...
Ma va beh...
Non si può avere tutto...
Bastano i primi 2..


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Serenità ..
> E ...salute...
> Quello che basta per vivere .
> Poi ok se ci fosse anche un amore folle... sarebbe tutto perfetto...
> ...


Grrrr


----------



## ologramma (27 Novembre 2022)

Bo ,non lo so


----------



## Lostris (27 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voi cosa vorreste di regalo?
> Idee serie, non una notte con Brad o Charlize...


Soldi
e tempo con le persone a cui voglio bene.
un week end in una capitale Europea, qualche giorno in baita in mezzo alla natura con mini spa privata, biglietti per il teatro o percorsi di degustazione ecc.


----------



## ologramma (27 Novembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Soldi
> e tempo con le persone a cui voglio bene.
> un week end in una capitale Europea, qualche giorno in baita in mezzo alla natura con mini spa privata, biglietti per il teatro o percorsi di degustazione ecc.


Tutte cose che costicchiano ,spero che esaudiscono  almeno qualcuno di quello che desideri.
Giusto stamattina domandavo ad un parente cosa fare hai suoi nipotini ,mi ha risposto che non lo sa neanche lui, vedi come siamo messi


----------



## Lostris (27 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Tutte cose che costicchiano ,spero che esaudiscono  almeno qualcuno di quello che desideri.
> Giusto stamattina domandavo ad un parente cosa fare hai suoi nipotini ,mi ha risposto che non lo sa neanche lui, vedi come siamo messi


Ma no. Il nocciolo sta nel tempo dedicato. Poi il luogo o l’evento è un di più. 
Non riesco a pensare a “cose” che vorrei o di cui ho bisogno che possano essere alla portata.

I bambini tendenzialmente adesso hanno di tutto, faticano a attribuire valore, si stancano presto di qualsiasi cosa. Almeno, parlando di oggetti.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Tutte cose che costicchiano ,spero che esaudiscono  almeno qualcuno di quello che desideri.
> Giusto stamattina domandavo ad un parente cosa fare ai suoi nipotini ,mi ha risposto che non lo sa neanche lui, vedi come siamo messi


Siamo messi così perché abbiamo tutto.
Il televisore o la lavatrice o il pc o il telefonino sono stati regali fantastici per decenni.
Adesso si può regalare il robot aspirapolvere, se gradito, ma c’è chi nemmeno lo vuole.
Perfino i bambini sono sommersi di regali di ogni tipo e non si può che regalare l'ultima novità pubblicizzata.
Poi la vecchietta vicina di casa regala una lavagnetta e i bambini impazziscono.


----------



## omicron (27 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo messi così perché abbiamo tutto.
> Il televisore o la lavatrice o il pc o il telefonino sono stati regali fantastici per decenni.
> Adesso si può regalare il robot aspirapolvere, se gradito, ma c’è chi nemmeno lo vuole.
> Perfino i bambini sono sommersi di regali di ogni tipo e non si può che regalare l'ultima novità pubblicizzata.
> Poi la vecchietta vicina di casa regala una lavagnetta e i bambini impazziscono.


Se mi regali l’aspirapolvere io mi offendo


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2022)

Momenti on cui stare bene e viaggi


----------



## Nono (27 Novembre 2022)

Io tengo sempre sul PC la mia wish list che si rinnova di volta in volta

In questo momento è piena di giocattoli per la moto


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2022)

Un organizzatore per tutti i miei oggetti di hobbistica. 
Ora ho delle scatole ma ogni volta che certo una cosa devo tirare fuori tutto.


----------



## Vera (27 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voi cosa vorreste di regalo?
> Idee serie, non una notte con Brad o Charlize...


A me piacciono i regali pensati. Magari una cosa piccola ma fatta pensando a me. E poi ci tengo tantissimo al biglietto.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (27 Novembre 2022)

Io ho Wish list dove ci sono esperienze e viaggi… poi vestiti, vorrei rifare il guardaroba dopo la consulenza di immagine che mi hanno regalato.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voi cosa vorreste di regalo?
> Idee serie, non una notte con Brad o Charlize...


Un drone per video. 
Una nuova tastiera pesata, ma non saprei dove metterla. 
Un finanziamento per realizzare video musicali.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voi cosa vorreste di regalo?
> Idee serie, non una notte con Brad o Charlize...


Io resto per la notte con … non si può dire 
Scherzi a parte pensando quasi seriamente una notte con un certo VIP, cioè solo lui, me la farei senza averlo mai visto dal vivo.
Pensieri che non facevo neanche durante la pubertà …


----------



## Lara3 (27 Novembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma no. Il nocciolo sta nel tempo dedicato. Poi il luogo o l’evento è un di più.
> Non riesco a pensare a “cose” che vorrei o di cui ho bisogno che possano essere alla portata.
> 
> I bambini tendenzialmente adesso hanno di tutto, faticano a attribuire valore, si stancano presto di qualsiasi cosa. Almeno, parlando di oggetti.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voi cosa vorreste di regalo?
> Idee serie, non una notte con Brad o Charlize...


TEMPO


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Novembre 2022)

Mi piacerebbe il telefono della Samsung che si piega in due e avrei voglia di farmi massaggi.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Un drone per video.
> Una nuova tastiera pesata, ma non saprei dove metterla.
> Un finanziamento per realizzare video musicali.


Anni fa ho regalato uno dei primi droni a mio figlio, poi mia figlia ne ha regalato uno bello al tipo.
Non li usano.



omicron ha detto:


> Se mi regali l’aspirapolvere io mi offendo


Dipende. Io ho chiesto aspirapolvere, anni fa.
Il profumo mi piace sempre.



Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io ho Wish list dove ci sono esperienze e viaggi… poi vestiti, vorrei rifare il guardaroba dopo la consulenza di immagine che mi hanno regalato.


Bastano delle sciarpe per riequilibrare qualsiasi colore.


----------



## omicron (27 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Un drone per video.
> Una nuova tastiera pesata, ma non saprei dove metterla.
> Un finanziamento per realizzare video musicali.


Per il drone devi prendere la patente


----------



## omicron (27 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende. Io ho chiesto aspirapolvere, anni fa.
> Il profumo mi piace sempre.


Tu vivi da sola e lo hai chiesto
Io sono contraria al “ regalo utile” e qualcosa per la casa non è un regalo per me 
Se mi regali l’aspirapolvere è come darmi della sguattera


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Tu vivi da sola e lo hai chiesto
> Io sono contraria al “ regalo utile” e qualcosa per la casa non è un regalo per me
> Se mi regali l’aspirapolvere è come darmi della sguattera


Più sguattera senza 
L’aspirapolvere robot!


----------



## omicron (27 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più sguattera senza
> L’aspirapolvere robot!


Quello che va da solo non trovo chi me lo compra


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quello che va da solo non trovo chi me lo compra


Vedi che non è sgradito?


----------



## omicron (27 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi che non è sgradito?


Ma quello va da solo 
Mica devo stare io li a fare la cenerentola della situazione


----------



## Ulisse (27 Novembre 2022)

nessuno che pensa agli altri....vergogna

Io, invece, la pace nel mondo


----------



## Marjanna (27 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voi cosa vorreste di regalo?
> Idee serie, non una notte con Brad o Charlize...


Ma se scriviamo tipo letterina a Babbo Natale, poi ce li mandi?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma se scriviamo tipo letterina a Babbo Natale, poi ce li mandi?


In realtà cercavo idee


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2022)

Banalmente, soldi 
Quanti ne basterebbero per fare la stessa vita di ora, con qualche  "sfizio " in più, senza dovermi preoccupare di averne abbastanza anche per il futuro  
Se poi fossero anche qualcosa di più, tanto meglio!


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In realtà cercavo idee


Per le mie amiche ho fatto ricamare delle shopper personalizzate con il loro nome e farò fare tazze col nome dei bambini


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Novembre 2022)

Niente.
Non amo ricevere regali.
Chi mi conosce lo sa.
Quando non mi conosceva abbastanza ed ho restituito ha capito.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Banalmente, soldi
> Quanti ne basterebbero per fare la stessa vita di ora, con qualche  "sfizio " in più, senza dovermi preoccupare di averne abbastanza anche per il futuro
> Se poi fossero anche qualcosa di più, tanto meglio!


Non dicevo di esprimere i desideri alla fata...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Niente.
> Non amo ricevere regali.
> Chi mi conosce lo sa.
> Quando non mi conosceva abbastanza ed ho restituito ha capito.


Perché? Ti mette in difficoltà l’idea di sentirti in imbarazzo per dover contraccambiare?
Se avessi soldi infiniti, farei regali a tutti. Ma regali veri, cose azzeccate per quella persona.
Anche per i figli non mi mancano idee, ma soldi. 
Credo che sia così per tutti.


----------



## ivanl (28 Novembre 2022)

Anche io trovo stucchevole questo scambio di robe perlopiù inutili, bambini esclusi


----------



## Reginatriste72 (28 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bastano delle sciarpe per riequilibrare qualsiasi colore.


Non amo le sciarpe… magari qualche accessorio…


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Non amo le sciarpe… magari qualche accessorio…


io penso di essere l'unica al mondo che se mette la sciarpa, prende la tosse


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché? Ti mette in difficoltà l’idea di sentirti in imbarazzo per dover contraccambiare?
> Se avessi soldi infiniti, farei regali a tutti. Ma regali veri, cose azzeccate per quella persona.
> Anche per i figli non mi mancano idee, ma soldi.
> Credo che sia così per tutti.


fai due domande.
devo rispondere a entrambe o basta la prima essendo molto idiota la seconda?

non amo ricevere regali perché quello che mi serve me lo compro io e quello che non mi serve, appunto non mi serve.
noto però che gente che mi sta attorno ama le sorprese o i cosiddetti regali.
pertanto quando ritengo possa far piacere regalo beni, servizi, gesti, tempo, soldi molto volentieri.
non conosco il significato di regalo vero o non vero.


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> fai due domande.
> devo rispondere a entrambe o basta la prima essendo molto idiota la seconda?
> 
> non amo ricevere regali perché quello che mi serve me lo compro io e quello che non mi serve, appunto non mi serve.
> ...


fa piacere che qualcuno abbia pensato a te, io poi sono contraria al regalo utile quindi raramente regalo qualcosa "che serve"


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> fa piacere che qualcuno abbia pensato a te, io poi sono contraria al regalo utile quindi raramente regalo qualcosa "che serve"


Lo so che fa piacere ad alcuni, quindi non mi sottraggo a fare regali.
A me invece non fa ne‘ piacere ne‘ dispiacere.


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lo so che fa piacere ad alcuni, quindi non mi sottraggo a fare regali.
> A me invece non fa ne‘ piacere ne‘ dispiacere.


sei strano tu


----------



## Reginatriste72 (28 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> fa piacere che qualcuno abbia pensato a te, io poi sono contraria al regalo utile quindi raramente regalo qualcosa "che serve"


A me fa piacere ricevere regali ma mi piace ancora di più farli… soprattutto senza una ricorrenza particolare. Poi va beh per Natale ho una lista lunghissima di regali da fare e non vedo l’ora di iniziare


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> A me fa piacere ricevere regali ma mi piace ancora di più farli… soprattutto senza una ricorrenza particolare. Poi va beh per Natale ho una lista lunghissima di regali da fare e non vedo l’ora di iniziare


io ho già iniziato  mediamente inizio a pensarci a fine estate


----------



## Reginatriste72 (28 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho già iniziato  mediamente inizio a pensarci a fine estate


Io ho qualche idea ma inizierò il prossimo weekend perché ho fatto un po’ la girovaga e non ho avuto tempo


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io ho qualche idea ma inizierò il prossimo weekend perché ho fatto un po’ la girovaga e non ho avuto tempo


io acquisto tanto online


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2022)

Ho già sistemato i più importanti, vale a dire quelli per mio figlio. E non è stata impresa da poco, perché.... è brutto quasi da dirsi, non sapeva nemmeno più lui cosa chiedere. 

Poi so cosa vorrebbe se volessi "stupirlo" (un animale) ma.... benché mi dispiaccia non accontentarlo, ho troppi motivi per dire che mi manca solo quello....


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho già sistemato i più importanti, vale a dire quelli per mio figlio. E non è stata impresa da poco, perché.... è brutto quasi da dirsi, non sapeva nemmeno più lui cosa chiedere.
> 
> Poi so cosa vorrebbe se volessi "stupirlo" (un animale) ma.... benché mi dispiaccia non accontentarlo, ho troppi motivi per dire che mi manca solo quello....


a mia figlia invece non so proprio cosa comprare, perchè alla fine ha mille cose e gioca con le cavolate   mi sta chiedendo la casa di bing e la casadi masha e orso, ma a parte che costano un rene... ma dove le metto?


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sei strano tu


Probabile.


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a mia figlia invece non so proprio cosa comprare, perchè alla fine ha mille cose e gioca con le cavolate   mi sta chiedendo la casa di bing e la casadi masha e orso, ma a parte che costano un rene... ma dove le metto?


Io ho cacciato in una doccia una immensa pista delle hotwheells  , ne ho due altre smontate in giro, bersagli mobili che si proiettano sulle pareti di casa, un quantitativo infinito di giochi da tavolo, la tecnologia è già stata ampiamente soddisfatta l'anno scorso.... Ero tentata dai "gravitrax", ma poi ho visto che diventano delle menate infinite . Quindi (oltre ad altre cosine minori), per farmi (ancora!) male, ho optato per una incasinatissima costruzione  "technic lego" .


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho cacciato in una doccia una immensa pista delle hotwheells  , ne ho due altre smontate in giro, *bersagli mobili che si proiettano sulle pareti di casa*, un quantitativo infinito di giochi da tavolo, la tecnologia è già stata ampiamente soddisfatta l'anno scorso.... Ero tentata dai "gravitrax", ma poi ho visto che diventano delle menate infinite . Quindi (oltre ad altre cosine minori), per farmi (ancora!) male, ho optato per una incasinatissima costruzione  "technic lego" .


Spiegami


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho cacciato in una doccia una immensa pista delle hotwheells  , ne ho due altre smontate in giro, bersagli mobili che si proiettano sulle pareti di casa, un quantitativo infinito di giochi da tavolo, la tecnologia è già stata ampiamente soddisfatta l'anno scorso.... Ero tentata dai "gravitrax", ma poi ho visto che diventano delle menate infinite . Quindi (oltre ad altre cosine minori), per farmi (ancora!) male, ho optato per una incasinatissima costruzione  "technic lego" .


pazza


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spiegami


È un proiettore che proietta robe varie (dai classici bersagli, a dischi volanti, a starnazzanti paperelle . Poi ci sono le pistole a infrarossi con cui le colpisci. Mio figlio si incazza sempre quando perde


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> pazza


. E infatti è sbagliato, lo so.


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> . E infatti è sbagliato, lo so.


ma io alla fine faccio lo stesso errore tuo eh   anche perchè qui arrivano regali da tutte le parti... per il compleanno ha voluto la tenda da campeggio, considera che è più grande della sua camera   mica ci gioca, ci ha buttato dentro un po' di pupazzi e stop


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma io alla fine faccio lo stesso errore tuo eh   anche perchè qui arrivano regali da tutte le parti... per il compleanno ha voluto la tenda da campeggio, considera che è più grande della sua camera   mica ci gioca, ci ha buttato dentro un po' di pupazzi e stop


Sì, solo che poi giustamente arrivano al punto in cui non hanno nulla da desiderare.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> È un proiettore che proietta robe varie (dai classici bersagli, a dischi volanti, a starnazzanti paperelle . Poi ci sono le pistole a infrarossi con cui le colpisci. Mio figlio si incazza sempre quando perde


Si può regolare la velocità dei bersagli, suppongo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sì, solo che poi giustamente arrivano al punto in cui non hanno nulla da desiderare.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2022)




----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sì, solo che poi giustamente arrivano al punto in cui non hanno nulla da desiderare.


desiderano tutto quello che vedono, poi quando lo ottengono non se ne fanno di nulla perchè è, obiettivamente, roba inutile
ha voluto il microscopio, glielo hanno regalato di quelli un po' più "seri" non mi fido neanche a metterglielo in mano e lei dopo averlo provato mezza volta non ha protestato quando l'ho rimesso nella scatola   non voglio sapere quanto lo hanno pagato


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2022)

Quasi tutti avete scritto che vorreste tempo, esperienze da condividere con le persone care.
Forse vale anche per gli altri, vale anche per i bambini.
Ma non credo che si debbano regalare, neanche ai bambini, esperienze di divertimento “preconfezionate“, dal parco divertimenti (che ad esempio era stato suggerito a Etta) ma uno spazio di condivisione di tempo e luoghi. Non è necessario far bungee jumping, basta un parco agricolo vicino a casa per un bambino, dove cercare (non è necessario trovare) tracce di animale e foglie da riconoscere o il mare d’inverno per un adulto...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> desiderano tutto quello che vedono, poi quando lo ottengono non se ne fanno di nulla perchè è, obiettivamente, roba inutile
> ha voluto il microscopio, glielo hanno regalato di quelli un po' più "seri" non mi fido neanche a metterglielo in mano e lei dopo averlo provato mezza volta non ha protestato quando l'ho rimesso nella scatola   non voglio sapere quanto lo hanno pagato


Ma cosa se ne fa di un microscopio a 5 anni!? Non ha ancora l’idea delle misure. Purtroppo sì vuole anticipare tutto e questo è molto diffuso.
Sono in un gruppo di letture per bambini. Ci sono mamme che dicono di aver letto tutto Harry Potter al bambino di 5 anni e chiedono suggerimenti per altre letture. Io sarcasticamente suggerisco Proust.
Ma la saga di Potter è bellissima perché segue lo sviluppo dei bambini dagli otto anni, anche come linguaggio e con le metafore delle prove che devono superare. Proporla prima significa “bruciarla”. Ma vale anche per altre cose.
Poi a volte la richiesta, basata su fantasie che attribuiscono un valore magico ad alcuni oggetti, è molto forte e si cede, ma bisognerebbe cercare di resistere.


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa se ne fa di un microscopio a 5 anni!? Non ha ancora l’idea delle misure. Purtroppo sì vuole anticipare tutto e questo è molto diffuso.
> Sono in un gruppo di letture per bambini. Ci sono mamme che dicono di aver letto tutto Harry Potter al bambino di 5 anni e chiedono suggerimenti per altre letture. Io sarcasticamente suggerisco Proust.
> Ma la saga di Potter è bellissima perché segue lo sviluppo dei bambini dagli otto anni, anche come linguaggio e con le metafore delle prove che devono superare. Proporla prima significa “bruciarla”. Ma vale anche per altre cose.
> Poi a volte la richiesta, basata su fantasie che attribuiscono un valore magico ad alcuni oggetti, è molto forte e si cede, ma bisognerebbe cercare di resistere.


il microscopio lo vede nei cartoni animati e vuole vedere le  cose "più da vicino" io pensavo che le regalassero quello da bambini piccoli, che sono microscopi plasticosi e non sono delicati, invece le hanno preso quello dagli 8 anni in su, che ti devo dire, starà 3 anni nella scatola 
i libri non glieli leggo, anche perchè tanto non mi ascolterebbe per così tanto tempo


----------



## Reginatriste72 (28 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io acquisto tanto online


Alcune cose anche io, altre invece adoro andare per negozi, per le vie addobbate a festa…


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Alcune cose anche io, altre invece adoro andare per negozi, per le vie addobbate a festa…


non ho proprio tempo per quello... ho appena fatto un acquisto all'ikea


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il microscopio lo vede nei cartoni animati e vuole vedere le  cose "più da vicino" io pensavo che le regalassero quello da bambini piccoli, che sono microscopi plasticosi e non sono delicati, invece le hanno preso quello dagli 8 anni in su, che ti devo dire, starà 3 anni nella scatola
> i libri non glieli leggo, anche perchè tanto non mi ascolterebbe per così tanto tempo


Ma non ascoltano nemmeno i figli di quelle a cui resta solo Guerra e Pace...


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non ascoltano nemmeno i figli di quelle a cui resta solo Guerra e Pace...


appunto, che dicano che se li leggono perchè piacciono a loro


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può regolare la velocità dei bersagli, suppongo.


Sì


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sì


Non trovo niente online. Quando hai tempo, mi dai indicazioni?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma io alla fine faccio lo stesso errore tuo eh   anche perchè qui arrivano regali da tutte le parti... per il compleanno ha voluto la tenda da campeggio, considera che è più grande della sua camera   mica ci gioca, ci ha buttato dentro un po' di pupazzi e stop


L tenda l avevamo anche noi giù in taverna...
Ci hanno giocato un sacco...poi è diventata la cuccia della gatta
Quando l' abbiamo smontata mi è spiaciuto un sacco...
Avevamo sempre in taverna una casetta di quelle di plastica...ma stra enorme ...
Posta macchinine...che incubo...piazzata sempre giù in taverna ..
Per fortuna che ho tanto spazio...
Un anno mio marito ha anche costruito una casa sull albero...
Con tanto di porta è un paio di finestre ..
Demolita sta primavera perché...stava cedendo...
L unico che non voglio dare via è lo scivolo...ci sono troppo affezionata...
È ancora in buono stato e finché il metallo tiene...resta dov'è...


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non trovo niente online. Quando hai tempo, mi dai indicazioni?


credo che sia il NERF



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> L tenda l avevamo anche noi giù in taverna...
> Ci hanno giocato un sacco...poi è diventata la cuccia della gatta
> Quando l' abbiamo smontata mi è spiaciuto un sacco...
> Avevamo sempre in taverna una casetta di quelle di plastica...ma stra enorme ...
> ...


mia figlia ha una casa di plastica a casa dei miei, non ci gioca mai, è diventata il deposito, ha 15 anni ed è ancora in buono stato, era di un'amichetta di mio nipote quindi alla fine loro se la sono tolta di torno e adesso ci vanno i cani dei miei quando c'è troppo sole


----------



## Marjanna (28 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In realtà cercavo idee


Quindi niente Babbo Natale  
Non penso tu cerchi idee per regali ai tuoi figli. Li conoscerai bene e saprai già cosa possono volere, che sia un vezzo o che rientri nel regalo utile.
Idee per regali che sono più un presente alle amiche?
Io non disdegno le "banalità", che so però non essere apprezzate da altre persone, tipo il tazzone per bersi un cappuccino o una tisana, il bagno schiuma o la crema corpo.
Oppure puoi scegliere un trucco, di quelli basic, tipo una matita nera per occhi, o un colore di rossetto "neutro", che in qualche occasione si può usare.
Altrimenti dai qualche info in più.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> credo che sia il NERF
> 
> 
> mia figlia ha una casa di plastica a casa dei miei, non ci gioca mai, è diventata il deposito, ha 15 anni ed è ancora in buono stato, era di un'amichetta di mio nipote quindi alla fine loro se la sono tolta di torno e adesso ci vanno i cani dei miei quando c'è troppo sole


Pensavo a una cosa tutta virtuale, non di avere proiettili in giro.


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensavo a una cosa tutta virtuale, non di avere proiettili in giro.


sì, dovrebbe esserci anche quello a infrarossi, qualcosa ha mio nipote, cmq per i giochi ti consiglio il toys center


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensavo a una cosa tutta virtuale, non di avere proiettili in giro.


Anche mio figlio lo aveva ..
Con gli amici ci hanno giocato fino alla fine della terza media
E si divertivano di brutto ..
Avendo una casa su due piani con giardino...
Si tendevano delle imboccate folli


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quindi niente Babbo Natale
> Non penso tu cerchi idee per regali ai tuoi figli. Li conoscerai bene e saprai già cosa possono volere, che sia un vezzo o che rientri nel regalo utile.
> Idee per regali che sono più un presente alle amiche?
> Io non disdegno le "banalità", che so però non essere apprezzate da altre persone, tipo il tazzone per bersi un cappuccino o una tisana, il bagno schiuma o la crema corpo.
> ...


No per figli e genero e nuora.
Non faccio regali a nessun altro. Un tempo lo facevo, ma mettevo in imbarazzo. 
Certo che so cosa vogliono, ma o costano troppo, tipo un viaggio, o sono cose minime. Mia nuora vuole un cinturino di ricambio per l’orologio


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche mio figlio lo aveva ..
> Con gli amici ci hanno giocato fino alla fine della terza media
> E si divertivano di brutto ..
> Avendo una casa su due piani con giardino...
> Si tendevano delle imboccate folli


Era per giocarci io con i figli


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No per figli e genero e nuora.
> Non faccio regali a nessun altro. Un tempo lo facevo, ma mettevo in imbarazzo.
> Certo che so cosa vogliono, ma o costano troppo, tipo un viaggio, o sono cose minime. Mia nuora vuole un cinturino di ricambio per l’orologio


ci sono gli smart box, io ne ho regalati un sacco


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quindi niente Babbo Natale
> Non penso tu cerchi idee per regali ai tuoi figli. Li conoscerai bene e saprai già cosa possono volere, che sia un vezzo o che rientri nel regalo utile.
> Idee per regali che sono più un presente alle amiche?
> Io non disdegno le "banalità", che so però non essere apprezzate da altre persone, tipo il tazzone per bersi un cappuccino o una tisana, il bagno schiuma o la crema corpo.
> ...


 mi hai dato una idea... un eye-liner con mascherina-guida per fare il trucco preciso!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ci sono gli smart box, io ne ho regalati un sacco


Non ne possono più. Poi già mia figlia a fratello e cognata regalerà il weekend nella casa sull’albero.


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

https://shop.oxfam.it/regali-solidali/


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> https://shop.oxfam.it/regali-solidali/


Sito interessante, grazie.


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sito interessante, grazie.


prego, merito dei cookies  mi è apparso il banner


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

https://www.troppotogo.it/

questo è per regali senza impegno


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

https://www.troppotogo.it/lampada-d...D=71224&indexName=magento21_radbagit_products


la voglio


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> https://www.troppotogo.it/
> 
> questo è per regali senza impegno


Gli attrezzi di cioccolato!


----------



## Ulisse (28 Novembre 2022)

L'anno scorso ho cercato di far cedere a mio figlio una parte dei giochi che ha accumulato negli anni e che non usa.
Tutto da portare in parrocchia per i bimbi meno fortunati
Tavolo riempito e si parte con la selezione.
Allora possiamo dare questo?
"uah...proprio questo?....io sono affezionato..."
allora questo?
"..questo è di zia...lo sai che è la mia zia preferita..."
Vabbè. Allora questo che da tempo non usi?
"..veramente stavo proprio per prenderlo di nuovo"

Alla fine decidiamo per un sonaglino che non so nemmeno come ci sia finito in una delle sue ceste ma che comunque ha provato a non dare fino all'ultimo.

Allora decidiamo di fare una donazione a Save the Children al posto di prendere un ulteriore regalo per lui.
Cosa che poi avrei fatto ma volevo vedere se fosse disposto a rinunciare
Prendiamo il bollettino ed andiamo insieme alle Poste.
Per il tragitto inizia a trattare sulla cifra, al ribasso, dicendo che basta il pensiero...che ci sono anche tanti giochi economici ma bellissimi.
Che tutto sommato va pure bene devolvere la metà del budget destinando l'altro 50% a lui.
Sotto allo sportello dice che c'è fila e che si potrebbe pre rimandare.
In effetti era lunga ed allora decidiamo di passare il giorno dopo.
Sulla via del ritorno, mi dice che tutta questa necessità di fare la donazione lui non la vede.
Se vogliamo, per Natale, chissà quanti la faranno...quindi, che cambia se aggiungiamo anche i nostri?


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> L'anno scorso ho cercato di far cedere a mio figlio una parte dei giochi che ha accumulato negli anni e che non usa.
> Tutto da portare in parrocchia per i bimbi meno fortunati
> Tavolo riempito e si parte con la selezione.
> Allora possiamo dare questo?
> ...


Quanti anni ha tuo figlio?
Comunque io i giochi li faccio sparire senza chiedere consensi, provaci, vedrai che neanche se ne accorge


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> L'anno scorso ho cercato di far cedere a mio figlio una parte dei giochi che ha accumulato negli anni e che non usa.
> Tutto da portare in parrocchia per i bimbi meno fortunati
> Tavolo riempito e si parte con la selezione.
> Allora possiamo dare questo?
> ...


Quindi tu sei un altro che scarichi le responsabilità su un bambino (chiedendogli pure di cancellare il suo passato) chiedendo a lui sacrifici?


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non trovo niente online. Quando hai tempo, mi dai indicazioni?


Voilà  





__





						Sto caricando...
					





					www.lafeltrinelli.it


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Voilà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah io convinta fosse il NERF


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quanti anni ha tuo figlio?
> Comunque io i giochi li faccio sparire senza chiedere consensi, provaci, vedrai che neanche se ne accorge


Se ne accorgono eccome.. .
Sono bimbi...non anziani con l Alzheimer


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> L'anno scorso ho cercato di far cedere a mio figlio una parte dei giochi che ha accumulato negli anni e che non usa.
> Tutto da portare in parrocchia per i bimbi meno fortunati
> Tavolo riempito e si parte con la selezione.
> Allora possiamo dare questo?
> ...


Sono io che ancora oggi tengo i giochi dei miei figli, mi spiace darli via


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se ne accorgono eccome.. .
> Sono bimbi...non anziani con l Alzheimer


giochi coi quali non giocano da anni... per quando se ne accorgono sono passati altri anni, soprattutto considerando che ne hanno taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanti






Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sono io che ancora oggi tengo i giochi dei miei figli, mi spiace darli via


io ho una voglia di riempire il sacco del multimateriale


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> giochi coi quali non giocano da anni... per quando se ne accorgono sono passati altri anni, soprattutto considerando che ne hanno taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanti


Maaahhh...i miei si accorgevano....magari dopo x anni di non gioco....gli ritornava in mente il gioco y che gli aveva regalato il cugino dell' amico del vicino 5 anni prima


----------



## Marjanna (28 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No per figli e genero e nuora.
> Non faccio regali a nessun altro. Un tempo lo facevo, ma mettevo in imbarazzo.
> Certo che so cosa vogliono, ma o costano troppo, tipo un viaggio, o sono cose minime. Mia nuora vuole un cinturino di ricambio per l’orologio


Beh, se vuole il cinturino prendigli il cinturino, solo che immagino dovrebbe dirti il modello di orologio. 
Chiedere un viaggio, sapendo che non puoi permetterti un regalo simile, mi sembra dire niente. Se vogliono cose minime, metticene più insieme.
Anche io, non so tu, se una persona mi ponesse una domanda, risponderei qualcosa che mi serve, sarebbe la prima cosa che mi viene in mente, non so quanti in età adulta si perdano a fantasticare desideri inutili durante le loro giornate. Oppure puoi pensare a qualcosa in casa, tipo che so, un orologio da parete o una lampada che ti è stato detto, senza dargli particolare importanza, che vorrebbero cambiarlo, ma poi lo vedi sempre lì.




Brunetta ha detto:


> mi hai dato una idea... un eye-liner con mascherina-guida per fare il trucco preciso!


Se apprezza...   
a me sembra qualcosa da 14enne.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> L'anno scorso ho cercato di far cedere a mio figlio una parte dei giochi che ha accumulato negli anni e che non usa.
> Tutto da portare in parrocchia per i bimbi meno fortunati
> Tavolo riempito e si parte con la selezione.
> Allora possiamo dare questo?
> ...


Guarda che si dice tale padre, tale figlio....


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Voilà
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Marjanna ha detto:


> Beh, se vuole il cinturino prendigli il cinturino, solo che immagino dovrebbe dirti il modello di orologio.
> Chiedere un viaggio, sapendo che non puoi permetterti un regalo simile, mi sembra dire niente. Se vogliono cose minime, metticene più insieme.
> Anche io, non so tu, se una persona mi ponesse una domanda, risponderei qualcosa che mi serve, sarebbe la prima cosa che mi viene in mente, non so quanti in età adulta si perdano a fantasticare desideri inutili durante le loro giornate. Oppure puoi pensare a qualcosa in casa, tipo che so, un orologio da parete o una lampada che ti è stato detto, senza dargli particolare importanza, che vorrebbero cambiarlo, ma poi lo vedi sempre lì.
> 
> ...


Abbiamo un gruppo fisso whatsapp per i desideri.
Per cinturino ha dato anche il link.
Per il trucco ne abbiamo parlato ieri e ha detto che le piacerebbe truccarsi con precisione, ma non è capace.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abbiamo un gruppo fisso whatsapp per i desideri.
> Per cinturino ha dato anche il link.
> Per il trucco ne abbiamo parlato ieri e ha detto che le piacerebbe truccarsi con precisione, ma non è capace.


Ah 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sito interessante, grazie.


A questo punto.... viste le proposte che ti hanno scritto:




__





						Sto caricando...
					





					green-paths.com
				



oppure




__





						Sto caricando...
					





					www.adottaunacapra.it
				



oppure




__





						Sto caricando...
					





					laninna.org
				



(questi i soldi ce li mettono veramente nel centro)

Io farei una donazione libera, senza comprare prodotti o adozioni, ma per il senso della materia e del possesso, può essere più accettabile per gli umani.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (28 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se ne accorgono eccome.. .
> Sono bimbi...non anziani con l Alzheimer


Esatto, io concordavo con loro di regalarli o alla scuola o all’oratorio per non buttarli.


----------



## Ulisse (28 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque io i giochi li faccio sparire senza chiedere consensi, provaci, vedrai che neanche se ne accorge


lo scopo non era liberarmi dei giochi...che comunque male non farebbe vista la quantità



Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi tu sei un altro che scarichi le responsabilità su un bambino (chiedendogli pure di cancellare il suo passato) chiedendo a lui sacrifici?


ehhhh..addirittura cancellare il passato per qualche gioco di cui non ne ricordava nemmeno l'esistenza da anni.

Il tutto era conseguenza di una lezione fatta con la maestra in classe sulla condivisione, sul dare a chi è meno fortunato ed evitare sprechi perchè un gioco diventato noioso, invece di prendere polvere nella cesta poteva invece far divertire un altro bimbo.
Poichè a casa me ne aveva parlato con entusiasmo della cosa, volevo fargli mettere in pratica quello che lui riteneva una bella inizativa.
Poi, si è scontrato con la realtà ed ha realizzato che alle belle parole, se messe in pratica concretamente, necessitavano di un costo da caricarsi.

Per me il passato, spcialmente di un bimbo, non può essere un gioco ma il ricordo di quando ci ha giocato con il genitore o i coetanei ed il tempo che ha passato con chi gli vuole bene.


----------



## Ulisse (28 Novembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Guarda che si dice tale padre, tale figlio....


beh..
non nego di averlo ampiamente pensato a suo tempo


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> lo scopo non era liberarmi dei giochi...che comunque male non farebbe vista la quantità
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu sei un adulto e sei in grado di compiere astrazioni, lui è un bambino e di fronte a oggetti concreti ha provato emozioni a cui non riesce a rinunciare perché parlano di un lui piccolo.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> beh..
> non nego di averlo ampiamente pensato a suo tempo


Scherzavo. Ho pensato anche io quello che ti ha scritto Brunetta. 
Probabilmente gli avessi detto di buttare un gioco, o l’avessi preso e donato senza dire niente, sarebbe stato più semplice.
Tu gli hai fatto attraversare un processo nuovo per la sua età, non si trattava solo del bel gesto solidale.
So che può sembrare di parte, però trovo che per un bambino, aiutare animali selvatici possa essere formativo in un processo di liberazione interiore più graduale, dall’associazione amore gioia legata al possesso. Più che liberazione forse è più opportuno consapevolezza. Poi non è neppure tanto il fare una donazione, ma il fare in qualche modo, il rendersi parte di una vita, senza possederla, ma assumendosi la piena responsabilità della piccola parte di cui si prende carico. Può essere anche istallare un nido per uccellini, ma valutando dove va posto (con il tuo aiuto ovviamente, ma con te, non che lo fai tu), se ne compri una già fatta al 90% non è vernicita, allora va pensato di verniciarla, mettere un rinforzo al tetto. Se lui fatto tutto questo proverà gioia nel vedere che dei piccoli esseri nascono e volano via, liberi, e lui non li vedrà più, non potrà dire "è mio", in realtà raggiungerà qualcosa dentro di se, a cui tanti neppure arrivano in un’intera vita, e ti assicuro che da gioia. Percui non è per niente, non è il fate bene fratelli per il signore beato o per un compenso paradisiaco a punti. Poi dei pulcini possono anche morire, non è detto che vada tutto bene, e potrebbe avere una reazione di rifiuto, per il dolore che prova, allora dovrai esserci tu vicino a intervenire. 
Puoi fare anche altre cose, a seconda di dove vivi.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2022)

La proposta fatta spesso ai bambini di essere buoni e di pensare ai bambini “meno fortunati“, a me fa pena e un po’ schifo.
È un modo degli adulti di non sentirsi in colpa di fronte ai “figli“ (figli in senso lato, sono tutti nostri figli)  per le ingiustizie del mondo. Ho capito che lo ha proposto la maestra, anche lei con sensi di colpa per non essere in grado di dare risposte ai bambini, per questo ha detto cose banali e sbagliate.
Il mondo lo sappiamo tutti che è ingiusto e certamente ci si augura che le nuove generazioni faranno meglio di noi, ma non da bambini. È ovvio che se si fa sentire il peso delle ingiustizie e si pongono le nostre creature dalla parte dei privilegiati, saranno entusiasti di una proposta che dà loro un potere di sollevarsi da quel peso. Ma poi, di fronte alla concretezza di dover rinunciare a cose affettivamente importanti che vengono da persone che vogliono loro bene e a cui vogliono bene, è naturale che non ce la facciano.
I nostri figli sono già loro meno fortunati, ci manca solo di farli sentire in colpa perché c’è chi sta peggio, non per responsabilità loro, perché possiedono troppe cose che ci ingombrano casa, perché noi adulti non siamo stati in grado di trovare altri modi per stare con loro con gioia.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> https://www.troppotogo.it/lampada-d...D=71224&indexName=magento21_radbagit_products
> 
> 
> la voglio


Ore fa ho cliccato su questo link. Aperto e chiuso.
Ora vedo banner con questo sito ovunque.
Magic Google. Pensa il potere di un link in un forum!


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ore fa ho cliccato su questo link. Aperto e chiuso.
> Ora vedo banner con questo sito ovunque.
> Magic Google. Pensa il potere di un link in un forum!


Eh i cookies sono tremendi 
Cancellali


----------



## perplesso (28 Novembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> A me piacciono i regali pensati. Magari una cosa piccola ma fatta pensando a me. E poi ci tengo tantissimo al biglietto.


ma un poema proprio?


----------



## Vera (28 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma un poema proprio?


Almeno una frase di senso compiuto.


----------



## perplesso (28 Novembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Almeno una frase di senso compiuto.


il che esclude il 98% della popolazione mondiale


----------



## perplesso (28 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> https://www.troppotogo.it/lampada-d...D=71224&indexName=magento21_radbagit_products
> 
> 
> la voglio


no


----------



## Vera (28 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> il che esclude il 98% della popolazione mondiale


Solo i migliori.


----------



## perplesso (28 Novembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Solo i migliori.


il biglietto va bene anche su carta qualsiasi?


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> no


Perché?


----------



## Ulisse (28 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La proposta fatta spesso ai bambini di essere buoni e di pensare ai bambini “meno fortunati“, a me fa pena e un po’ schifo.
> È un modo degli adulti di non sentirsi in colpa di fronte ai “figli“ (figli in senso lato, sono tutti nostri figli)  per le ingiustizie del mondo. Ho capito che lo ha proposto la maestra, anche lei con sensi di colpa per non essere in grado di dare risposte ai bambini, per questo ha detto cose banali e sbagliate.
> Il mondo lo sappiamo tutti che è ingiusto e certamente ci si augura che le nuove generazioni faranno meglio di noi, ma non da bambini. È ovvio che se si fa sentire il peso delle ingiustizie e si pongono le nostre creature dalla parte dei privilegiati, saranno entusiasti di una proposta che dà loro un potere di sollevarsi da quel peso. Ma poi, di fronte alla concretezza di dover rinunciare a cose affettivamente importanti che vengono da persone che vogliono loro bene e a cui vogliono bene, è naturale che non ce la facciano.
> I nostri figli sono già loro meno fortunati, ci manca solo di farli sentire in colpa perché c’è chi sta peggio, non per responsabilità loro, perché possiedono troppe cose che ci ingombrano casa, perché noi adulti non siamo stati in grado di trovare altri modi per stare con loro con gioia.


Io non so se addirittura a sua volta la maestra di mio figlio lo ha fatto per mitigare chissà quali suoi sensi di colpa oppure solo perchè ritiene meglio che, pedagogicamente parlando, ai bimbi vada anche dato un input del genere.
Altrettanto, per miei fortissimi limiti formativi in materia, non posso concludere se è giusto o meno quello che è stato fatto.
Non ne ho gli strumenti.
Ma riconoscendo per una maestra un percorso professionale a me ignoto ma per lei propedeutico all'insegnamento, devo concludere che su questo campo, quello puramente educativo, la vede più lunga e più chiara di me e che quindi se fa certe cose, lo fa con cognizione di causa.

Per quanto mi riguarda, Il mio chiedergli di scegliere dei giochi da donare e successivamente accompagnarmi a fare la donazione è solo ed esclusivamente dovuto al suo entusiasmo inziale nel voler condividere qualcosa per la prima volta ma, da essere umano totalmente acerbo nei confronti di tale pratica, si è poi scontrato con qualcosa che non aveva messo in conto:  per dare ti devi privare.

Nonostante la mia ignoranza in materia, ho ritenuto giusto rispettare incondizionatamente il suo cambiamento di opinione rimettendo nella cesta tutti i giochi su cui aveva espresso la volontà di non privarsene e nemmeno ho fatto la donazione davanti a lui ma in separata sede, da solo.

Non so, per la suddetta mancanza di competenze, se è stato un bene o meno a livello formativo.
Io so solo che voleva farlo ed io l'ho assecondato finchè ha voluto e mai forzato, insistendo, quando ha cambiato opinione.
Di certo, sarà un caso, ma quest'anno è stata la prima volta che gli ho visto dare spontaneamente e con gioia un suo gioco al bimbo vicino di casa.
Prima, e non dico sia legato a quanto successo in precedenza ma solo per dovere temporale di cronaca, non ha mai voluto dare un bel niente ed anzi ha sempre preteso, come la maggior parte dei bimbi della sua età, di voler prendere quelli degli altri ma non i suoi di giochi.

ho spesso l'impressione che vogliamo dare, a scapito delle innumerevoli ed inflazionatissime citazioni del rasoio di Occam fatte su questo forum, sempre una interpretazione più complessa, complicata o drammatica di quella che in realtà è:
un bimbo che sta muovendo i primi passi su un territorio, come quello della generosità verso il prossimo, a lui completamente nuovo.

poi, nel caso in cui a 16 anni mio figlio dimostri tutt'altra attitudine, se non altro spero di trovare ancora in vita la sua maestra per potermi adeguatamente vendicare.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Io non so se addirittura a sua volta la maestra di mio figlio lo ha fatto per mitigare chissà quali suoi sensi di colpa oppure solo perchè ritiene meglio che, pedagogicamente parlando, ai bimbi vada anche dato un input del genere.
> Altrettanto, per miei fortissimi limiti formativi in materia, non posso concludere se è giusto o meno quello che è stato fatto.
> Non ne ho gli strumenti.
> Ma riconoscendo per una maestra un percorso professionale a me ignoto ma per lei propedeutico all'insegnamento, devo concludere che su questo campo, quello puramente educativo, la vede più lunga e più chiara di me e che quindi se fa certe cose, lo fa con cognizione di causa.
> ...


Ho detto i significati per un bambino e sulla consapevolezza della maestra non metterei la mano sul fuoco.
Non ho detto che sia stato un trauma, ho fatto una traduzione. Non ti è sembrata corretta? Amen. E 
Prendila come ti pare.


----------



## Ulisse (29 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto i significati per un bambino e sulla consapevolezza della maestra non metterei la mano sul fuoco.
> Non ho detto che sia stato un trauma, ho fatto una traduzione. Non ti è sembrata corretta? Amen. E
> Prendila come ti pare.


ma certo che la prendo pacificamente come mi pare. Ci mancherebbe pure

piu che tradurre hai piuttosto sentenziato vista l'assenza di qualsiasi condizionale nella frase
incluso le motivazioni della maestra della quale sai molto meno di me che ne so a mia volta pochissimo

Se vuoi sempre caricare di chissa che complessità di analisi qualsiasi cosa. Amen


----------



## Angie17 (29 Novembre 2022)

Niente regali, a meno che non sei un bambino. Sono anni che non ne voglio e neppure ne faccio. In famiglia abbiamo deciso di comune accordo così.  A fine anno si fa una bella donazione per un'associazione che aiuta bambini molto malati Se serve qualcosa , (ma a chi serve veramente qualcosa? ) si compra o si regala in altre occasioni. Preferisco altre ricorrenze, tipo compleanni, anniversari, viaggi particolari , o magari anche l'impulso di un momento, per fare regali alle persone care ed ovviamente riceverne.


----------



## Warlock (29 Novembre 2022)

Ora che mi sono intrippato con lavori sul legno, ho mandato la letterina via Whatsapp a Santa "Claus" Subito:


Bidone aspiratutto perchè nella cantina laboratorio sono invaso dai trucioli di legno
Banco sega perchè con il seghetto alternativo non vado dritto
Set frese per la mia amata CNC in modo da riuscire a fare i bassorilievi
Dremel più accessori per lavori di intaglio di fino
Supporto a colonna per trapano che faccio sempre i buchi storti
Rotativa per il laser così da incidere su supporti rotondi (bicchieri borracce penne ecc)
Power Bank così da portarmi da qualsiasi parte il laser portatile per fare incisioni al volo su qualsiasi superficie.
Spero il trip duri almeno fino a natale, che se no devo cambiare lista


----------



## Foglia (29 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La proposta fatta spesso ai bambini di essere buoni e di pensare ai bambini “meno fortunati“, a me fa pena e un po’ schifo.
> È un modo degli adulti di non sentirsi in colpa di fronte ai “figli“ (figli in senso lato, sono tutti nostri figli)  per le ingiustizie del mondo. Ho capito che lo ha proposto la maestra, anche lei con sensi di colpa per non essere in grado di dare risposte ai bambini, per questo ha detto cose banali e sbagliate.
> Il mondo lo sappiamo tutti che è ingiusto e certamente ci si augura che le nuove generazioni faranno meglio di noi, ma non da bambini. È ovvio che se si fa sentire il peso delle ingiustizie e si pongono le nostre creature dalla parte dei privilegiati, saranno entusiasti di una proposta che dà loro un potere di sollevarsi da quel peso. Ma poi, di fronte alla concretezza di dover rinunciare a cose affettivamente importanti che vengono da persone che vogliono loro bene e a cui vogliono bene, è naturale che non ce la facciano.
> I nostri figli sono già loro meno fortunati, ci manca solo di farli sentire in colpa perché c’è chi sta peggio, non per responsabilità loro, perché possiedono troppe cose che ci ingombrano casa, perché noi adulti non siamo stati in grado di trovare altri modi per stare con loro con gioia.


Così fai sentire in colpa me .
Però credo che la verità sia un po' a metà strada. Per dire: io con gioia, con mio figlio, sto in tanti modi anche molto molto semplici. Sulle ingiustizie, pochi giorni fa, le ha ricordate lui a me  : "mamma, perché babbo Natale porta poco ai bimbi poveri?". E cacchio, se da un lato gli ho detto che non è così sicuro che abbiano  "poco"  (perché la vera ricchezza è l'amore di chi hai vicino), altre risposte in merito alla sua domanda (" Si, ma perché non porta loro più giocattoli?") non ne ho mica trovate, eh. Mi sa che sarà l'ultimo anno che festeggero' con lui che crede a Babbo Natale....


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ma certo che la prendo pacificamente come mi pare. Ci mancherebbe pure
> 
> piu che tradurre hai piuttosto sentenziato vista l'assenza di qualsiasi condizionale nella frase
> incluso le motivazioni della maestra della quale sai molto meno di me che ne so a mia volta pochissimo
> ...


Se c’è qualcosa che non mi piace, mi pare che dovrebbe essere stato notato, è lo scaricare responsabilità sui bambini e dare giudizi morali sui piccoli, che sono costituzionalmente egocentrici. 
Egocentrismo non è egoismo ed è una cosa negativa negli adulti, ma non nei bambini. Egocentrismo infantile significa che percepiscono la realtà in modo limitato in base alla loro esperienza e alla capacità di interpretarla con strumenti cognitivi ancora in costruzione. Ricordiamo che il cervello completa la propria formazione verso i 20/22 anni.
Trovo particolarmente ridicolo che adulti, non tu in particolare, ma in generale quasi tutti quando parlano dei bambini (come la maestra, che sta proposta l’ha fatta alla classe, che pure dovrebbe sapere come funzionano i bambini) chiedano azioni altruistiche che  gli adulti non compiono. 
Tradizionalmente nella educazione cattolica venivano proposti i fioretti, ovvero piccole rinunce volontarie, allo scopo di educare al controllo di sé, che i bambini compievano con grande sforzo e sentendosi sulla via della santità (non c’è ironia) che, essendo volontarie, ognuno gestiva autonomamente, per cui si concretizzavano magari nel non mangiare una caramella in più. Questo era proporzionato a ciò che ogni piccolo si sentiva. 
Adesso si riempiono i bambini di cose, al punto che siamo noi in difficoltà a sistemare giocattoli e vestiti. È inevitabile, perché viviamo in una società fortemente consumista e la pubblicità stessa è impositiva con i bambini. Avete mai guardato i cartoni animati con loro? Vengono educati all’invidia e al possesso: “collezionali tutti!”. 
Poi, quando gira agli adulti, dovrebbero proprio i bambini ribellarsi e dimostrare capacità di rinuncia? 
@Ulisse non ce l’ho con te. Ho evidenziato i significati per i bambini. È certo che non sono stata dubitativa. I bambini funzionano così. Il legame con i giocattoli è affettivo. 
È una cosa nota che, con i cambiamenti della crescita, i bambini sentano il bisogno (e vengano anche indotti a desiderare) giocattoli e giochi nuovi, ma le parti di sé “piccole” restano e hanno bisogno di cura. Tutti i genitori hanno esperienza personale e dei figli che ci sono giocattoli, come dopo altri oggetti, con cui si resta legati affettivamente, bel oltre il valore d’uso. Tu ti sei comportato in modo corretto, perché non hai imposto l’eliminazione di quelle parti piccole che sono riemerse, tentando una cernita dei giocattoli. Meglio che buttarli di nascosto. Basta che cercate in rete qualsiasi giocattolo della vostra infanzia e scoprite un mondo di collezionisti adulti. Cosa collezionano quegli adulti? Le loro parti ...perdute.
Ma è davvero ridicolo che proprio qui, il regno dell’egoismo e della amoralità in nome di un egocentrismo fuori tempo che diventa egoismo, ci si aspetti dai bambini e ragazzini altruismo, raziocino, capacità di compiere scelte autonome e moderazione.  
So benissimo che dire queste cose fa male, perché se c’è una cosa insopportabile per ogni persona è essere un genitore men che perfetto. Si può essere un genitore quasi perfetto o abbastanza buono, come hanno scritto studiosi autorevoli, accettando di poter sbagliare e accettando che i bambini sono bambini e non adulti piccoli.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Ora che mi sono intrippato con lavori sul legno, ho mandato la letterina via Whatsapp a Santa "Claus" Subito:
> 
> 
> Bidone aspiratutto perchè nella cantina laboratorio sono invaso dai trucioli di legno
> ...


Se avesse villetta con seminterrato o garage adattabile a laboratorio, sarebbero i regali per mia figlia (braccia rubate all‘artigianato) ma non ha spazio.


----------



## omicron (29 Novembre 2022)

quando mia figlia guarda la tv e partono le mille pubblicità di giocattoli inutili, lei mi chiede tutto quello che vede, come è normale che sia, la mia risposta mediamente è "ma assolutamente no"  l'anno scorso a natale ha visto la macchina di chase dei paw patrol, 69,90€,mi sono rifiutata, gliel'ha presa mia mamma  




Brunetta ha detto:


> Se avesse villetta con seminterrato o garage adattabile a laboratorio, sarebbero i regali per mia figlia (braccia rubate all‘artigianato) ma non ha spazio.


ma queste cose le vorrei anch'io


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Così fai sentire in colpa me .
> Però credo che la verità sia un po' a metà strada. Per dire: io con gioia, con mio figlio, sto in tanti modi anche molto molto semplici. Sulle ingiustizie, pochi giorni fa, le ha ricordate lui a me  : "mamma, perché babbo Natale porta poco ai bimbi poveri?". E cacchio, se da un lato gli ho detto che non è così sicuro che abbiano  "poco"  (perché la vera ricchezza è l'amore di chi hai vicino), altre risposte in merito alla sua domanda (" Si, ma perché non porta loro più giocattoli?") non ne ho mica trovate, eh. Mi sa che sarà l'ultimo anno che festeggero' con lui che crede a Babbo Natale....


L’imbarazzo di trovare risposte all’ingiustizia lo abbiamo provato e lo proviamo tutti. 
Del resto è per superare questo disagio che ci sono persone che poi fanno scelte di volontariato o professionali per moderare le ingiustizie. 
Bisogna accettare di dover dire “non lo so”. Quel “non lo so” non solo solleva noi dal ruolo di chi sa tutto e che è responsabile di tutto, ma solleva i bambini dal peso di essere in qualsiasi modo compartecipi della ingiustizia.
Con il tempo si impara e rimuovere la realtà più difficile, come quella di chi non è che ha giocattoli minori, ma non ha proprio casa per guerra o fuga. Sono cose che cerchiamo tutti di rimuovere, con la consapevolezza dei nostri limiti. 
Questa non è una domanda da bambini, è una domanda di ognuno di noi e i filosofi e la religione hanno cercato risposte.
Forse riformulare in modalità comprensibili per i bambini una di quelle risposte, quella che noi sentiamo più accettabile, può essere una soluzione.
”Babbo Natale non porta ciò che i bambini chiedono, almeno non tutto, porta ciò che serve a ogni bambino. Ti sembra che potrebbe portare uno slittino a un bambino che vive al mare o le pinne a chi vive in montagna?”
Il discorso finirebbe anche con un sorriso e ...una piccola lezione di antropologia.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quando mia figlia guarda la tv e partono le mille pubblicità di giocattoli inutili, lei mi chiede tutto quello che vede, come è normale che sia, la mia risposta mediamente è "ma assolutamente no"  l'anno scorso a natale ha visto la macchina di chase dei paw patrol, 69,90€,mi sono rifiutata, gliel'ha presa mia mamma
> 
> 
> 
> ma queste cose le vorrei anch'io


Figurati che io so benissimo che ogni crema, fluido, siero può solo impedire temporaneamente la disidratazione dello strato corneo della pelle, ma ogni pubblicità di idratante o rimpolpante o antirughe mi fa venire voglia di comprare.
.Povere creature! La cosa peggiore è che vengono proprio educati a provare piacere nel suscitare invidia.
Poi ci stupiamo delle Influencer...


----------



## omicron (29 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati che io so benissimo che ogni crema, fluido, siero può solo impedire temporaneamente la disidratazione dello strato corneo della pelle, ma ogni pubblicità di idratante o rimpolpante o antirughe mi fa venire voglia di comprare.
> .Povere creature! La cosa peggiore è che vengono proprio educati a provare piacere nel suscitare invidia.
> Poi ci stupiamo delle Influencer...


Però io credo che sia anche una cosa caratteriale 
Mia nipote ha 6 anni e vuole stare sempre al centro dell’attenzione in modo anche Un po’ cattivi 
Ma lo ha sempre fatto da quando ha un anno e mezzo 
È proprio lei che è fatta così


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Ora che mi sono intrippato con lavori sul legno, ho mandato la letterina via Whatsapp a Santa "Claus" Subito:
> 
> 
> Bidone aspiratutto perchè nella cantina laboratorio sono invaso dai trucioli di legno
> ...


Potresti chiedere anche una pellettatrice, così non sprechi la segatura.


----------



## omicron (29 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati che io so benissimo che ogni crema, fluido, siero può solo impedire temporaneamente la disidratazione dello strato corneo della pelle, ma ogni pubblicità di idratante o rimpolpante o antirughe mi fa venire voglia di comprare.
> .Povere creature! La cosa peggiore è che vengono proprio educati a provare piacere nel suscitare invidia.
> Poi ci stupiamo delle Influencer...


----------



## Warlock (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Potresti chiedere anche una pellettatrice, così non sprechi la segatura.


Ci ho pensato ma non ho più spazio... la segatura la metto nel compost per avere terra buona in primavera


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Però io credo che sia anche una cosa caratteriale
> Mia nipote ha 6 anni e vuole stare sempre al centro dell’attenzione in modo anche Un po’ cattivi
> Ma lo ha sempre fatto da quando ha un anno e mezzo
> È proprio lei che è fatta così


L‘egocentrismo è costituzionale di tutti i bambini, a seconda del carattere si manifesta in modo diverso.
Ridevo domenica con mio figlio di come lui fosse a disagio per l’accoglienza alla scuola materna che consisteva nel dire tutti insieme il nome dei bambini, man mano che arrivavano.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 10698


Come lo hai interpretato?
Io come un dono.
Però poi ho pensato che avrebbe potuto essere interpretato come “e io il biscotto, tiè”.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato ma non ho più spazio... la segatura la metto nel compost per avere terra buona in primavera


Ci sono passato anch’io comunque qualche anno fa da questa …malattia…riciclavo bancali e ci costruivo di tutto. Ora mi è passata fortunatamente, ci passavo le notti a lavorare. C’era polvere e segatura ovunque.


----------



## omicron (29 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L‘egocentrismo è costituzionale di tutti i bambini, a seconda del carattere si manifesta in modo diverso.
> Ridevo domenica con mio figlio di come lui fosse a disagio per l’accoglienza alla scuola materna che consisteva nel dire tutti insieme il nome dei bambini, man mano che arrivavano.


ti faccio un esempio, a maggio ho fatto tagliare i capelli a mia figlia (tra l'altro era stupenda), lei ha iniziato a dire "guardate che capelli lunghi che ho" ogni 2 minuti (prima non l'aveva mai detto) e da maggio ancora non ha finito di dirlo (l'ha detto pure l'altro giorno), lo sta dicendo così tanto che mia figlia vorrebbe i capelli lunghi come la cugina, bambina che a 4 anni ti diceva "no non mangio più sennò poi ingrasso e non mi vuole più nessuno"


Brunetta ha detto:


> Come lo hai interpretato?
> Io come un dono.
> Però poi ho pensato che avrebbe potuto essere interpretato come “e io il biscotto, tiè”.


io l'ho interpretato come un dono, hai tante cose ma non hai un biscotto, te ne regalo metà, così ce l'hai anche tu


----------



## Warlock (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ci sono passato anch’io comunque qualche anno fa da questa …malattia…riciclavo bancali e ci costruivo di tutto. Ora mi è passata fortunatamente, ci passavo le notti a lavorare. C’era polvere e segatura ovunque.


Uguale uguale, come i barboni cerco pallett rovinati nei supermercati, li taglio li piallo e poi ne ricavo portachiavi, faccio calamite con i bassorilievi (ora ad esempio sto facendo calamite 8x8 cm dove faccio un bassorilievo di un muro di mattoni e poi con il laser ci incido "The Wall"
Hahaha... dici che poi passa?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ti faccio un esempio, a maggio ho fatto tagliare i capelli a mia figlia (tra l'altro era stupenda), lei ha iniziato a dire "guardate che capelli lunghi che ho" ogni 2 minuti (prima non l'aveva mai detto) e da maggio ancora non ha finito di dirlo (l'ha detto pure l'altro giorno), lo sta dicendo così tanto che mia figlia vorrebbe i capelli lunghi come la cugina, bambina che a 4 anni ti diceva "no non mangio più sennò poi ingrasso e non mi vuole più nessuno"
> 
> io l'ho interpretato come un dono, hai tante cose ma non hai un biscotto, te ne regalo metà, così ce l'hai anche tu


Io consiglio sempre a tutti la lettura di “Dialoghi con le madri” di Bettelheim.
Per me è stato illuminante.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Uguale uguale, come i barboni cerco pallett rovinati nei supermercati, li taglio li piallo e poi ne ricavo portachiavi, faccio calamite con i bassorilievi (ora ad esempio sto facendo calamite 8x8 cm dove faccio un bassorilievo di un muro di mattoni e poi con il laser ci incido "The Wall"
> Hahaha... dici che poi passa?


Che bello! Lo regalerei a un amico. Li vendi?


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Uguale uguale, come i barboni cerco pallett rovinati nei supermercati, li taglio li piallo e poi ne ricavo portachiavi, faccio calamite con i bassorilievi (ora ad esempio sto facendo calamite 8x8 cm dove faccio un bassorilievo di un muro di mattoni e poi con il laser ci incido "The Wall"
> Hahaha... dici che poi passa?


Per non parlare di fioriere, mensole, lampade, vasi piccoli, grandi, cuccia del cane, cuccia del gatto, divano per il gatto, tutto coi bancali. Alcuni erano talmente ben tenuti che mi spiaceva tagliarli. A me e‘ passata quando ho finito lo spazio per mettere i manufatti e mi sono appassionato ad un’altra attività ed è diventata una dipendenza pure questa.


----------



## omicron (29 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io consiglio sempre a tutti la lettura di “Dialoghi con le madri” di Bettelheim.
> Per me è stato illuminante.


interessante, nel pomeriggio sono a casa e ci guardo
a mia cognata anche se non glielo dico, tanto lei non legge niente


----------



## ivanl (29 Novembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Uguale uguale, come i barboni cerco pallett rovinati nei supermercati, li taglio li piallo e poi ne ricavo portachiavi, faccio calamite con i bassorilievi (ora ad esempio sto facendo calamite 8x8 cm dove faccio un bassorilievo di un muro di mattoni e poi con il laser ci incido "The Wall"
> Hahaha... dici che poi passa?


Io li cerco per bruciarli nel caminetto, che è molto più utile


----------



## omicron (29 Novembre 2022)

mio marito i pallet li butta


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati che io so benissimo che ogni crema, fluido, siero può solo impedire temporaneamente la disidratazione dello strato corneo della pelle, ma ogni pubblicità di idratante o rimpolpante o antirughe mi fa venire voglia di comprare.


io le compro!! ne ho presa una , e stamattina quando mi sono guardata allo specchio mi sono detta chi è quella figa 40enne che appare nel mio specchio.

mio marito ha ulteriormente commentato , sono andata a letto con una over 50 e mi sono risvegliato con una 20enne.
vedi i miracoli che fanno le creme


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> interessante, nel pomeriggio sono a casa e ci guardo
> a mia cognata anche se non glielo dico, tanto lei non legge niente


È davvero molto semplice. Perché è la trascrizione di incontri con un gruppo di madri.


----------



## omicron (29 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È davvero molto semplice. Perché è la trascrizione di incontri con un gruppo di madri.


sì sì ho letto di cosa si tratta, nel pomeriggio guardo se trovo l'ebook


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io le compro!! ne ho presa una , e stamattina quando mi sono guardata allo specchio mi sono detta chi è quella figa 40enne che appare nel mio specchio.
> 
> mio marito ha ulteriormente commentato , sono andata a letto con una over 50 e mi sono risvegliato con una 20enne.
> vedi i miracoli che fanno le creme


Tra l’altro le percentuali di efficacia derivano dai gruppi a cui ho partecipato anch’io, si viene pagate, poco, ma qualcosa, prevalentemente buoni benzina.
Si dà alle donne di un gruppo un prodotto da provare, poi dopo un certo tempo si chiedono i risultati e si può rispondere secondo un questionario chiuso. Insomma si può dire che la pelle *appare* più idratata o fresca o luminosa o giovane o invariata. Difficilmente si risponde invariata, pare brutto.


----------



## Warlock (29 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che bello! Lo regalerei a un amico. Li vendi?


Se riesco a farne un po si, ma la lavorazione è molto lemta e il tempo libero molto poco.
E ora la cantina è una ghiacciaia


----------



## omicron (29 Novembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Se riesco a farne un po si, ma la lavorazione è molto lemta e il tempo libero molto poco.
> E ora la cantina è una ghiacciaia


una stufetta alogena?


----------



## Warlock (29 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> una stufetta alogena?


Non sto accendendo il riscaldamento a casa x risparmiare sulle bollette, avendo uno stipendio miserrimo, non posso mettere una stufetta alogena.
Al massimo mi vesto come se dovessi attraversare il polo nord.
In casa invece ho fatto dei bellissimi Ponchi da coperte di pile comprate per pochi euro dai cinesi.
Sembriamo la famiglia esteban gonzales ma ci mancano i sombrero...
MMMMhhhh  me li farò regalare a natale dai parenti


----------



## Warlock (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per non parlare di fioriere, mensole, lampade, vasi piccoli, grandi, cuccia del cane, cuccia del gatto, divano per il gatto, tutto coi bancali. Alcuni erano talmente ben tenuti che mi spiaceva tagliarli. A me e‘ passata quando ho finito lo spazio per mettere i manufatti e mi sono appassionato ad un’altra attività ed è diventata una dipendenza pure questa.


Io faccio come te... Mi intrippo per qualcosa, diventa un'ossessione, mi ci sbatto finche non faccio le cose perfette, a quel punto perdo interesse e passo ad un'altra ossessione...


----------



## omicron (29 Novembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Non sto accendendo il riscaldamento a casa x risparmiare sulle bollette, avendo uno stipendio miserrimo, non posso mettere una stufetta alogena.
> Al massimo mi vesto come se dovessi attraversare il polo nord.
> In casa invece ho fatto dei bellissimi Ponchi da coperte di pile comprate per pochi euro dai cinesi.
> Sembriamo la famiglia esteban gonzales ma ci mancano i sombrero...
> MMMMhhhh  me li farò regalare a natale dai parenti


https://www.noirisparmiamo.com/2013/11/26/come-riscaldare-una-stanza-con-14-centesimi-al-giorno.htm


----------



## ivanl (29 Novembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Non sto accendendo il riscaldamento a casa x risparmiare sulle bollette, avendo uno stipendio miserrimo, non posso mettere una stufetta alogena.
> Al massimo mi vesto come se dovessi attraversare il polo nord.
> In casa invece ho fatto dei bellissimi Ponchi da coperte di pile comprate per pochi euro dai cinesi.
> Sembriamo la famiglia esteban gonzales ma ci mancano i sombrero...
> MMMMhhhh  me li farò regalare a natale dai parenti


ribadisco a maggior ragione l'utilizzo dei bancali come combustibile


----------



## omicron (29 Novembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> ribadisco a maggior ragione l'utilizzo dei bancali come combustibile


Io non ho né stufa né camino


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Io faccio come te... Mi intrippo per qualcosa, diventa un'ossessione, mi ci sbatto finche non faccio le cose perfette, a quel punto perdo interesse e passo ad un'altra ossessione...


Prima del legno riciclavo copertoni, li coloravo e ci facevo dei vasi. Mia moglie si vergogna a mostrare il nostro giardino, sembra una ricicleria.


----------



## Warlock (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Prima del legno riciclavo copertoni, li coloravo e ci facevo dei vasi. Mia moglie si vergogna a mostrare il nostro giardino, sembra una ricicleria.


Una delle mie ultime ossessioni è stata per il tiro di precisione con i fucili ad aria compressa... Durata 2 anni dove compravo e rivendevo fucili per trovare quello più adatto. Creato tavoli modificati per il miglior appoggio possibile... provato tecniche varie di respirazione e di abbassamento del battito cardiaco.
Riesco a prendere un tappino dell'acqua tonica (giallo che si vede bene) a 35 metri (con un fucile depotenziato a 7 joule)
Se scoppia la guerra mondiale, resto in casa e faccio il cecchino


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Una delle mie ultime ossessioni è stata per il tiro di precisione con i fucili ad aria compressa... Durata 2 anni dove compravo e rivendevo fucili per trovare quello più adatto. Creato tavoli modificati per il miglior appoggio possibile... provato tecniche varie di respirazione e di abbassamento del battito cardiaco.
> Riesco a prendere un tappino dell'acqua tonica (giallo che si vede bene) a 35 metri (con un fucile depotenziato a 7 joule)
> Se scoppia la guerra mondiale, resto in casa e faccio il cecchino


Da ragazzo avevo un fucile ad aria compressa. Essendo Che avevo sparato alle tapparelle di tutti i condomini del quartiere mio padre mi fece sparire i piombini, dapprima di piombo e poi di plastica. Rimediai quindi con le bacche dell’Hosmantus detto anche pungitopo. un portento, durissime, perfettamente tonde e del diametro giusto!
Hai già provato le gioie del’Abs?
Assicella del water, stampanti, tastiere e tasti pc, pc stessi, mattoncini della lego, sono fatti di abs.
L’abs si scioglie nell’acetone, in bacinella metallica.
Una volta sciolto, ci vogliono un paio d’ore circa, lo puoi usare come fosse una pasta, la pasta di abs.
Io ci ho ricostruito il paraurti del camper, il mobile bagno, il lavandino, ma ci puoi fare di tutto, una volta asciutto e modellato diventa semplice plastica tipo il termo Formato con cui costruiscono i box doccia dei camper. Ma ci puoi fare anche altro. La lego dei miei figli, tranne la serie di star war, da qualche hanno non si chiama più lego ma antine del mobile del bagno del camper. E molto più robuste delle originali. Tanti usano la vetroresina, ma non è così perfettamente modellabile come l’abs.


----------



## omicron (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Da ragazzo avevo un fucile ad aria compressa. Essendo Che avevo sparato alle tapparelle di tutti i condomini del quartiere mio padre mi fece sparire i piombini, dapprima di piombo e poi di plastica. Rimediai quindi con le bacche dell’Hosmantus detto anche pungitopo. un portento, durissime, perfettamente tonde e del diametro giusto!
> Hai già provato le gioie del’Abs?
> Assicella del water, stampanti, tastiere e tasti pc, pc stessi, mattonicjk della lego, sono fatti di abs.
> L’abs si scioglie nell’acetone, in bacinella metallica.
> ...


Con l'acetone ci sciogli anche il polistirolo
la vetroresina è un materiale totalmente differente, fosse solo perchè non è plastica


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Con l'acetone ci sciogli anche il polistirolo
> la vetroresina è un materiale totalmente differente, fosse solo perchè non è plastica


Difatti come dicevo, per i lavori che ho fatto io, molti hanno usato la resina con la rete vetrificata, ma a lavoro finito hanno ammesso che con l’abs sciolto nell’acetone sarebbe venuto meglio.


----------



## omicron (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Difatti come dicevo, per i lavori che ho fatto io, molti hanno usato la resina con la rete vetrificata, ma a lavoro finito hanno ammesso che con l’abs sciolto nell’acetone sarebbe venuto meglio.


perchè la vetroresina va saputa lavorare, non ti puoi improvvisare


----------



## Marjanna (29 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se c’è qualcosa che non mi piace, mi pare che dovrebbe essere stato notato, è lo scaricare responsabilità sui bambini e dare giudizi morali sui piccoli, che sono costituzionalmente egocentrici.
> Egocentrismo non è egoismo ed è una cosa negativa negli adulti, ma non nei bambini. Egocentrismo infantile significa che percepiscono la realtà in modo limitato in base alla loro esperienza e alla capacità di interpretarla con strumenti cognitivi ancora in costruzione. Ricordiamo che il cervello completa la propria formazione verso i 20/22 anni.
> Trovo particolarmente ridicolo che adulti, non tu in particolare, ma in generale quasi tutti quando parlano dei bambini (come la maestra, che sta proposta l’ha fatta alla classe, che pure dovrebbe sapere come funzionano i bambini) chiedano azioni altruistiche che  gli adulti non compiono.
> Tradizionalmente nella educazione cattolica venivano proposti i fioretti, ovvero piccole rinunce volontarie, allo scopo di educare al controllo di sé, che i bambini compievano con grande sforzo e sentendosi sulla via della santità (non c’è ironia) che, essendo volontarie, ognuno gestiva autonomamente, per cui si concretizzavano magari nel non mangiare una caramella in più. Questo era proporzionato a ciò che ogni piccolo si sentiva.
> ...


Però questo, per quanto posso osservare nel mio piccolo, è abbastanza diffuso. Sono le maestre con i bambini che hanno fatto girare foto con le scritte "pace", o che fanno video o gli fanno confezionare regalini da dare ad anziani malati. A me queste cose non le facevano fare, i regali che facevano con le maestre per Pasqua o Natale erano per i genitori. Va anche interpretato credo. Se lo fanno in tante scuole ci saranno delle valutazioni a monte.
Ovvio che nessun bambino si penserebbe di fare un regalino per una persona anziana che neppure conosce, quando probabilmente ha già i suoi nonni, però è qualcosa che li porta dentro una certa ottica, forse cattolica.

Poi è vero che gli adulti certo non si privano delle proprie cose, tipo dormi a terra e il materasso regalano. Però ci sono persone che regalano cose che hanno, che magari non usano più. A volte regalare può essere anche impegnativo a livello di tempi, a fronte del buttare.

Infine, non vale certo per tutti, ma tante persone che arrivano da paesi poveri, le "cose vecchie" non le vogliono. Esiste un vedere al nostro mondo occidentale ricco come totalmente usa e getta, e quando dico totalmente parlo di una mancanza totale di coscienza di manutenzione delle cose, e che qualcuno le ha pagate, dalle piccole alle grandi, e alle conseguenze di questo anche nella salute di bambini.


----------



## ologramma (29 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quando mia figlia guarda la tv e partono le mille pubblicità di giocattoli inutili, lei mi chiede tutto quello che vede, come è normale che sia, la mia risposta mediamente è "ma assolutamente no"  l'anno scorso a natale ha visto la macchina di chase dei paw patrol, 69,90€,mi sono rifiutata, gliel'ha presa mia mamma
> 
> 
> 
> Vedi a che servono i nonni


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra l’altro le percentuali di efficacia derivano dai gruppi a cui ho partecipato anch’io, si viene pagate, poco, ma qualcosa, prevalentemente buoni benzina.
> Si dà alle donne di un gruppo un prodotto da provare, poi dopo un certo tempo si chiedono i risultati e si può rispondere secondo un questionario chiuso. Insomma si può dire che la pelle *appare* più idratata o fresca o luminosa o giovane o invariata. Difficilmente si risponde invariata, pare brutto.


Devo scrivere all'azienda della crema che sto usando ora.. Mi devono pagare per la recensione


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però questo, per quanto posso osservare nel mio piccolo, è abbastanza diffuso. Sono le maestre con i bambini che hanno fatto girare foto con le scritte "pace", o che fanno video o gli fanno confezionare regalini da dare ad anziani malati. A me queste cose non le facevano fare, i regali che facevano con le maestre per Pasqua o Natale erano per i genitori. Va anche interpretato credo. Se lo fanno in tante scuole ci saranno delle valutazioni a monte.
> Ovvio che nessun bambino si penserebbe di fare un regalino per una persona anziana che neppure conosce, quando probabilmente ha già i suoi nonni, però è qualcosa che li porta dentro una certa ottica, forse cattolica.
> 
> Poi è vero che gli adulti certo non si privano delle proprie cose, tipo dormi a terra e il materasso regalano. Però ci sono persone che regalano cose che hanno, che magari non usano più. A volte regalare può essere anche impegnativo a livello di tempi, a fronte del buttare.
> ...


Però sono cose completamente differenti.
Fare “cose per...“ non è rinunciare a cose tue per altri, come è ancora diverso da eliminare cose in più che ingombrano casa e ancora un’altra cosa è fare uno striscione per la pace che è una azione manuale per rappresentare una idea astratta. 
Io sono contro il chiedere a un bambino una rinuncia di oggetti a cui sono legati affettivamente, sia per il ricordo di chi glieli ha regalati, sia per l’uso che ne hanno fatto.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Devo scrivere all'azienda della crema che sto usando ora.. Mi devono pagare per la recensione


Essere testimonial spontanei con gli amici  di qualsiasi cosa che apprezziamo è diffuso, è così che lavorano le influencer,  simulando il rapporto di amicizia


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voi cosa vorreste di regalo?
> Idee serie, non una notte con Brad o Charlize...


È in offerta su Amazon


----------



## Angie17 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È in offerta su Amazon


Adattissimo per il Cazzimperio... la morte sua insomma..


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È in offerta su Amazon


Di classe


----------



## ologramma (5 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Adattissimo per il Cazzimperio... la morte sua insomma..


non direi perchè la salsetta detta così  serviva per intingere il finocchio o altre verdure ,  ricordo che  quando si intingeva  una parte di finocchio dopo  mangiato la parte  ,la s'immergeva di nuovo  e lì  casco il somare ?
Non anadava bene per i tempi di oggi , ma una volta  non è che si facevano tutte ste menate


----------



## Angie17 (5 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> non direi perchè la salsetta detta così  serviva per intingere il finocchio o altre verdure ,  ricordo che  quando si intingeva  una parte di finocchio dopo  mangiato la parte  ,la s'immergeva di nuovo  e lì  casco il somare ?
> Non anadava bene per i tempi di oggi , ma una volta  non è che si facevano tutte ste menate


Si che va bene , ha la vaschettina per metterci la salsa per il pinzimonio.  Al centro ci vanno bene anche i bastoncini di sedano e di carota... è adattissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È in offerta su Amazon


Non faccio regali al Silvio.


----------



## ologramma (5 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Si che va bene , ha la vaschettina per metterci la salsa per il pinzimonio.  Al centro ci vanno bene anche i bastoncini di sedano e di carota... è adattissimo.


 sei l'attrezzo forse molto grande , intendo l'oggetto , se magna poco  noi avevamo un grande recipiente  al centro  pieno di pezzi di finocchio  , il sedano e le carote no le metto come spezie per sugo e brodo


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## Angie17 (5 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> sei l'attrezzo forse molto grande , intendo l'oggetto , se magna poco  noi avevamo un grande recipiente  al centro  pieno di pezzi di finocchio  , il sedano e le carote no le metto come spezie per sugo e brodo


Eh ma se lo riempi di finocchio lo spazio finisce presto.  Ma no , sedano e carota non possono mancare, è la tradizione!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Eh ma se lo riempi di finocchio lo spazio finisce presto.  Ma no , sedano e carota non possono mancare, è la tradizione!


A me sembra normale pinzimonio.
Basta che ognuno abbia la ciotola individuale.


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È in offerta su Amazon


Te stai male


----------



## ologramma (5 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Eh ma se lo riempi di finocchio lo spazio finisce presto.  Ma no , sedano e carota non possono mancare, è la tradizione!


la tradizione con i miei amici era quella , delle volte l'intingolo serviva per gli asparagi   lessati , anche lì  dopo il primo morso si intingeva di nuovo  e non andava bene  , quindi in casa si facevano varie vaschette che ognuno adoperava la sua


----------



## ologramma (5 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Te stai male


e dai ginevra ha un occhio clinico per quelle cose un po come dire fuori dal comune


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Di classe


Elegantemente discreto 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non faccio regali al Silvio.


Ma a una Silvia andrebbe bene



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Te stai male


Pensa alla faccia di chi lo riceve



ologramma ha detto:


> e dai ginevra ha un occhio clinico per quelle cose un po come dire fuori dal comune


Tu si che mi capisci


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Pensa alla faccia di chi lo riceve


Lo voglio regalare a mia mamma...presente la classica donna tutta d'un pezzo...perfettissima...che non ha mai combinato guai...praticamente il contrario di me... è la volta buona che sviene


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Lo voglio regalare a mia mamma...presente la classica donna tutta d'un pezzo...perfettissima...che non ha mai combinato guai...praticamente il contrario di me... è la volta buona che sviene


Ma no magari apprezza, che ne sai


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma no magari apprezza, che ne sai


Magari!!!...almeno sarebbe un po' umana


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2022)

Sappiate che delle vostre mamme non sapete niente.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sappiate che delle vostre mamme non sapete niente.


Sono d’accordo, lo dico sempre anche io ai miei figli, e penso sia giusto così.


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sappiate che delle vostre mamme non sapete niente.


Un giorno in libreria una signora disse alla madre, anziana “ non mamma questo non è il libro per te”il libro era 50 sfumature di grigio, il libraio guardò la signora e le disse “ signora sé quella è sua madre, di sesso ne ha fatto più di lei”
La signora divento arcobaleno e la mamma se la rideva alla grande 
Qui infatti, quando qualcuno vuole insegnarti qualcosa che già sai c’è un modo di dire che fa”ma vuoi insegnare alla mamma a trombare?”


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo, lo dico sempre anche io ai miei figli, e penso sia giusto così.


Io conosco cose di mie amiche che i figli sono lontanissimi da immaginare.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Un giorno in libreria una signora disse alla madre, anziana “ non mamma questo non è il libro per te”il libro era 50 sfumature di grigio, il libraio guardò la signora e le disse “ signora sé quella è sua madre, di sesso ne ha fatto più di lei”
> La signora divento arcobaleno e la mamma se la rideva alla grande
> Qui infatti, quando qualcuno vuole insegnarti qualcosa che già sai c’è un modo di dire che fa”ma vuoi insegnare alla mamma a trombare?”


Siete sempre delicati dalle vostre parti


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siete sempre delicati dalle vostre parti


Però rende bene l’idea


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sappiate che delle vostre mamme non sapete niente.


Sarebbe meglio per lei...ma temo che non sia così


----------

